# comments



## ddt (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
I did not see what i thought was the appriate forum, so will post in this one. I do not do pictures! SORRY. The reason, I have never learned to make a file, cut and paste, etc. I can e-mail pixs,,,,but not post them to a site. Again sorry. 
Walking sticks. I believe it was Kevin that asked, so here is an answer. Or some help. I am talking "sticks" not "canes",OK? Red cedar and cypress are the best,,,IMO,,,and why. OK I am a self-employed forester, so in fact use a "stick" on a daily basis. So if it works for me,,,it has to be great for the amuaters(sp). So cedar and cypress are the lightess in weight, and the strongest. Well oak or hiclory would be stronger, IF you could tote it. Also both have a bit of flex in them,ie, if you are killing a snake it will bend when it hits the snake (ground), and not break. 
Now,,,,,I carry a hand pruning saw in my trk. Mostly for cutting sticks. I also carry a liniumem knife. Not sure of spelling, and you might call it a hook knife. Natrually you cut the stick longer in the woods. And now is the time to cut them,,,cut sticks ONLY when the sap is up. And you ask why. I cut and PEEL the sticks in the woods. The lim. knife , heck even your fingernail can get under the bark, and it peels off clean. In the winter,,,well a whole different story! Then I carry the sticks in the back of my trk for about a month. I have a "lid", so the bed acts like a kiln. Then i just save them, until I need to make one for a gift. I decorate with rude carving and burning. Just did one for a farmer, the top was a ear of corn. It turned out pretty nice.
Two hints,,,,every person has a favorite size IE lenght. Make them sort of long, and when you do the "personal" measuring, always place the "hand" end on the ground. Most of the time you will remove excess lenght from the bottom. Oh and I always have larger diameter on top end. BUT seen Mt folks do the opposite! And I finish with tung oil.
A caution about making canes. IF you make a cane for someone, make sure it is a gift. IF you sell it, and the person using it falls. YOU COULD BE SUED!
And in closing,,,,which topic should I have written this in? thanks ddt


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello, if you can email pics You should be able to post them. Pretty much the same. You have to reduce size to email and that is all you have to do. Cut and paste??? the only cut and paste I do is with the grandkids-paper and glue.  As far as forum-probably should be in general woodworking -somebody might move it- I think it is a great intro. Welcome again.  Try the pic thing-if a old computer klutz like me can do it anybody can-it would really be nice to see your work-sounds cool....


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 25, 2012)

ddt said:


> Hi,
> I did not see what i thought was the appriate forum, so will post in this one. I do not do pictures! SORRY. The reason, I have never learned to make a file, cut and paste, etc. I can e-mail pixs,,,,but not post them to a site. Again sorry.
> Walking sticks. I believe it was Kevin that asked, so here is an answer. Or some help. I am talking "sticks" not "canes",OK? Red cedar and cypress are the best,,,IMO,,,and why. OK I am a self-employed forester, so in fact use a "stick" on a daily basis. So if it works for me,,,it has to be great for the amuaters(sp). So cedar and cypress are the lightess in weight, and the strongest. Well oak or hiclory would be stronger, IF you could tote it. Also both have a bit of flex in them,ie, if you are killing a snake it will bend when it hits the snake (ground), and not break.
> Now,,,,,I carry a hand pruning saw in my trk. Mostly for cutting sticks. I also carry a liniumem knife. Not sure of spelling, and you might call it a hook knife. Natrually you cut the stick longer in the woods. And now is the time to cut them,,,cut sticks ONLY when the sap is up. And you ask why. I cut and PEEL the sticks in the woods. The lim. knife , heck even your fingernail can get under the bark, and it peels off clean. In the winter,,,well a whole different story! Then I carry the sticks in the back of my trk for about a month. I have a "lid", so the bed acts like a kiln. Then i just save them, until I need to make one for a gift. I decorate with rude carving and burning. Just did one for a farmer, the top was a ear of corn. It turned out pretty nice.
> ...


Nice post
Do you have any kids/grandkids that can help you post pictures? The folks on this site CRAVE pictures almost as bad as they crave wood. We would love to see some of your work.
I guess you could give it as a gift and ask for a "donation"
Dave


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to make a staff like a shepherd would have...bent and curved at the top. How do you do that? Do you bend a live branch until it's grown curved and then cut it or do you cut a straight one and then soak it and bend it?

I like an osage staff when I'm woods walking. Heavier but I could beat anything senseless with it if I had to without damage to the stick. 

When I go to the lake to walk, I usually pick up a "beaver stick". Usually willow with no bark and the right length. They're everywhere, light, and disposable. Gary


----------



## ddt (Apr 29, 2012)

HI,
About crooks, and or handles in sticks. Some folks, carry a shovel with them in the woods. Or roam thru logged over or storm damaged forest, searching for small trees with roots attached. Anyway, they are looking for a root section in which to use for a handle. As far as bending,,,I have never tried that method. I used to be on a stick forum, and do not recall any members bending for crook. Altho some had built chambers to 'straighten" sticks. Hope this helps a bit, ddt


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 29, 2012)

Gotta love the username "ddt" How did you come up with it?


----------



## ddt (Apr 30, 2012)

D=Double D=Dose of T=Trouble, thus ddt


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 30, 2012)

ddt said:


> D=Double D=Dose of T=Trouble, thus ddt



Cool


----------



## ddt (May 1, 2012)

Hi,
My real intials are DJT,,,,,so easy to change,,,much to my Mothers chargin! Just started using ddt in 97 when i got a puter!


----------

